# The HG-One ?



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

OK, the HG-One is a beautful thing and, if I have any money at the end of the year after paying for a few luxuries like food, I am thinking...

But I know one member here didn't get on with the HG-One and sold it on.

I would like to know of other owners' HG-One experience.

Is it as good as it sounds?

Do you get tired of turning that handle and long for a motor again?

Are there really any other alternatives?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

OE Pharos for a manual conical burr set?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Had my HG One since February and here are some thoughts. It's beautifully made - a piece of minimalist art. But does it do what it's supposed to do, i.e. produce superlative grind? Well, yes it does. Thanks to thoughtful design there is no retention but there is an issue with static build up causing the lower shute to hold some of the grind. This can be resolved by dropping two or three drops of water on to the beans prior to grinding and resolves the issue fully and 83mm burrs revolving at around 100rpm is going to grind perfectly.

Do I get tired cranking the HG manually - no I don't. I like the feedback as I grind - adjusting the degree of grind and changing beans alters the resistance felt and provides a surprisingly useful degree of information. It takes approx 30-40secs to grind 16-18grms which isn't in the same league as a Robur, Royal or Mythos but if you want speed you wouldn't be thinking of a manual grinder.

The grinder doesn't come with any grind settings. You get some silicon buttons you can apply to give you a point of reference. I haven't found dialling in new beans that difficult - perhaps two or three shots to get the result I want - 25-30grm out in 27secs.

Anyone thinking of buying a HG One should not be looking for speed. Try to think of it as a process akin to the Japanese ceremony! It's a process you engage in in a Zen sort of way which I positively love but i can see annoying and frustrating anyone who wants speed and no hassle. If you are cranking out shot after shot, the HG One may not be for you. If you're not in a hurry and have time to take over the various stages, I can't think of anything better. Six months on, I wouldn't change the HG - the hands on tactile philosophy of its design perfectly matches the LI.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would agree with everything Patrick has said. Making coffee for one, or two at a pinch is ok, but if you have a need for a few cups on the trot then it is hard work, or should I say time consuming work!

I think for me, the single most satisfying thing about the HG One was if you grind into the barrel they give you, when you put it onto the OPF, remove the plug then use the plug to move any static, you are rewarded with the most fantastic ding like a perfectly pitched bell......I do miss that sound!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rolo having played with this for a brief period, I can assure you the grind consistency is superb, the experience is so involving and quite therapeutic, the build quality is incredible. You will never tire of looking at it or using it. Super slow spin speed, 83 mm burrs = knock out grinds.

If it is just one or two coffee you are making, then this is perfect, I unfortunately make more and just can't wait it out. The step up to this from the mini will amaze you.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I unfortunately make more and just can't wait it out.


That exactly my sentiments. Nice looking machine but I like to concentrate on producing coffee & good microfoam if needed.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

This confirms what I thought.

There is an irony here - last week there was a conversation with a guy who was thinking of buying a £150 Gaggia Classic. It was suggested that if he wanted to make more than a couple of coffees at a time, it was a non-starter. And here we have a set-up that is costing around £3.5k, and the consensus seems to be - superb coffee but if you want to make more than a couple of cups at a time...

But still pondering.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RoloD said:


> This confirms what I thought.
> 
> There is an irony here - last week there was a conversation with a guy who was thinking of buying a £150 Gaggia Classic. It was suggested that if he wanted to make more than a couple of coffees at a time, it was a non-starter. And here we have a set-up that is costing around £3.5k, and the consensus seems to be - superb coffee but if you want to make more than a couple of cups at a time...
> 
> But still pondering.


For a 10 k set up, you get a file high on a Kenyan mountain , and have to wait for the beans to come down, be roasted , rest, and then ground by hand . For each shot you want .........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Think of it as taking your bike and cycling 20 miles to work, or jumping on the train . Yes, on a nice day it might be more rewarding but the end result is the same.

I accept fully that you need to change your grinder to get the most out of your L1 but a grand will get you some nice alternatives


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There isn't a lot that £1000 wouldn't get you 2nd hand is there ?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

As much as I love the idea of the HG-One, one of the great things about the Londinium I is that you can make multiple espressos without overheating and steam a big jug of milk at the same time. So to me, it would make sense to have a grinder that can keep up.

Any suggestions as to a really great grinder with a motor under £1k? And I don't have room for a full-size commercial Mazzer.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I realise that you're not going for an HG-One anymore, however, I just have to say that it's an absolutely well thought out piece of kit.... even if you forget the fact that it looks like a work of art, each piece is actually designed for some functional aspect and that's very rare in any product. It's certainly not style over substance.... it is the best example I've ever seen of style and substance.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

RoloD said:


> As much as I love the idea of the HG-One, one of the great things about the Londinium I is that you can make multiple espressos without overheating and steam a big jug of milk at the same time. So to me, it would make sense to have a grinder that can keep up.
> 
> Any suggestions as to a really great grinder with a motor under £1k? And I don't have room for a full-size commercial Mazzer.


K30 vario? thay aren't the size of the big mazzers etc


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you remove the hopper from most big machines, all of a sudden, they are not that big. I think others on here might have suggestions but the k30 springs to mind. Perhaps a picture of the bench space you have with your current grinder in situ would help


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RoloD said:


> As much as I love the idea of the HG-One, one of the great things about the Londinium I is that you can make multiple espressos without overheating and steam a big jug of milk at the same time. So to me, it would make sense to have a grinder that can keep up.
> 
> Any suggestions as to a really great grinder with a motor under £1k? And I don't have room for a full-size commercial Mazzer.


 I will be pairing a k30 ( arriving tomorrow







) with a Londinium ( hopefully next week ), so can take some pictures side by side, and give you some impression . I will also be putting up for sale my la Cimbali Magnum, not as big as a Mazzer but not small, but a beast of a grinder. If interested I can give you some opinions on it.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I will be pairing a k30 ( arriving tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those beastly 75mm titanium burrs on it very nice bit of kit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Yeah those beastly 75mm titanium burrs on it very nice bit of kit.


Yep agreed , i just wanted to go doserless and have the timer option on it. Am gonna run them side by side for a few days and see what the comparison is .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah when I was looking for a new grinder recently I wanted doserless because of my hands and just didn't have Mythos or K30 money I was allowed to spend lol, so was happy when I got my RR55 OD but realistically, I couldn't have even fit a Mythos in the kitchen. All that said Mythos, K30, K110 or big Mazzer-E models are the only upgrade from my Brasilia I think anything else would really just be a side grade, but would have liked the nice shiny chrome RR55 but C'est La Vie.

The set up I have works for now and will upgrade from the Classic probably around April next year, the RR55 has really transformed my coffee it has to be said and if I can get a large commercial into my kitchen sans hopper then anyone can.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I like to looks of the k30 too , and like you it transformed the coffee. I


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

love my HG1, its part of the whole coffee making ritual for me now and really no big deal with up to a few guests for me.

More than that and I fire up the Vario to blast out some ok drinks.

If there was a motor driven machine with zero retention and as such a great taste then I'd have one too. I dont want a £3.5k massive commercial grinder here on top of the rest of the clutter I have. The HG1 is like art which functions amazingly as well. The Vario, not so much great looking or great performing but its small and unobtrusive and therefore worth some love.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There's a guy on home barista postulating how to connect a motor to his HG1 , coz it makes his arm stiff. Bloody yanks.......


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> There's a guy on home barista postulating how to connect a motor to his HG1 , coz it makes his arm stiff. Bloody yanks.......


Lol, has he got escalators in his house instead of stairs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Lol, has he got escalators in his house instead of stairs


That would be too simple , probably modded stair with some ski lift adapter


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

vikingboy said:


> love my HG1, its part of the whole coffee making ritual for me now and really no big deal with up to a few guests for me.
> 
> More than that and I fire up the Vario to blast out some ok drinks.
> 
> If there was a motor driven machine with zero retention and as such a great taste then I'd have one too. I dont want a £3.5k massive commercial grinder here on top of the rest of the clutter I have. The HG1 is like art which functions amazingly as well. The Vario, not so much great looking or great performing but its small and unobtrusive and therefore worth some love.


There is a motorised version it's called a versalab!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I asked the HG One boys a couple of months ago when a motorised version was coming out and they suggested not to long, in a roundabout sort of way


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Rolo...

I have an HG1 and I would agree with the other owners that it is a superb machine...

I accept my place in the world as a seven stone weakling







... Well actually 14 stones, but the concept applies to "she who must be obeyed" so it is a fairly important thing, I found that it was a bit of an effort grinding some of the lighter roasts like Reiss's Malawi offering, so I acquired a base from the boys at HG, so that I would not damage the original, and I drilled four holes in the underside and I screwed it to my worktop.

I am happy to say that I am able to grind away all day long now... And I reckon that if you find one for sale somewhere, you should snap it up.









http://hg-one.com/surface-mounting/

Note that the rather odd positioning of the drillings just happens to suit my window board mounting without compromising the mounting for the vertical part of the grinder (the rest of it)...

Craig wrote to me suggesting that future production runs would have pre-drillings at the corners, where the plastic mounts currently reside, which would give the new user the option of inserting some non-slip leg(ettes), or screwing it to the worktop... But I am not sure whether that has been included in the upcoming batch.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with Stephen regarding the HG One being sniffy about grinding lighter roast beans. Found it didn't like Hasbean - required more effort and also more prone to moving around on the work surface. With medium plus roasts such as Reiss's offerings, the HG One is pretty near effortless in operation.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

sjenner said:


> Rolo...
> 
> I have an HG1 and I would agree with the other owners that it is a superb machine...
> 
> ...


Brilliant, exactly what the hg1 needs to be really easy to use, it seems to speed up the process too....


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

There's a motorised version out now. If you have a spare cabinet to hold all the electronic bits

Regards,

T.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dsc said:


> There's a motorised version out now. If you have a spare cabinet to hold all the electronic bits
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.


 You got a link to that?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> You got a link to that?


Here you go, Charlie.

http://hg-one.com/hg-one-e-open-source/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can see Duncan Bannatyne's face now - 'I'm out'.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

As I said on HB, I'm curious why they went open source. Fishy fishy?

To be honest there's no way around the size of the electronics, unless someone starts developing their own motor drivers, even then you have to cope with the size of the power supply somehow. You could go the other way and get a bigger AC motor, but those quite often lack in the torque department. Next step up is a custom made motor.

Regards,

T.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I always wondered what became of Orac when Blake's 7 finished...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I always wondered what became of Orac when Blake's 7 finished...


Orac .........LOL, I'd completely forgotten about that. Blake's 7 was so shamefully sh1t , but I loved it at the time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Orac .........LOL, I'd completely forgotten about that. Blake's 7 was so shamefully sh1t , but I loved it at the time.


Well, Urbs - your wish will come true. The Beeb has recommissioned Blake's 7. Hope the sets wobble like in the original.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well, Urbs - your wish will come true. The Beeb has recommissioned Blake's 7. Hope the sets wobble like in the original.


As god no, that's was genuinely one of my child good favourites , I'm not sure I can see it modernised !!!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Didn't it come to a fairly conclusive ending? I thought they all died? Servolan must be getting on a bit now.

Did anybody read the book? It was a LOT darker than the tv series from what I remember. And that was fairly dark.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Died in the storyline and also in their acting!


----------

